# Will Travel Multiple Trucks MD, NJ, NY,



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

*I've got 14 Trucks 10 With In Bed Spreaders 
8 With 2 Yard Spreaders 
2 With 3 Yard Spreaders
4 Trucks Plow's Only
2 Skid Steers

Will travel East Coast Comeing from Just south of DC Area

Will Only plow Commerical Properties *

***NO RESIDENTAL***​


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

we have work in NY

Brian 774-244-1062


----------

